# 2011 Kids



## JackMilliken (Jul 29, 2011)

This thread is a place to post pics of all of this years kids!


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

The Babies:








From Left to right:
Davy Hollow's Maximus, Alpine Wether (June)
Davy Hollow's Thor, ND Wether (May)
Davy Hollow's Rosie, ND Doe (May)

The boys moved out together but rosie stayed with us


----------



## JackMilliken (Jul 29, 2011)

Rosies color is beautiful! Maximus and Thor are nice too.


----------



## JackMilliken (Jul 29, 2011)

Here are pics of mine


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Awwwww, sweeeeeeeeet!!!!!!!!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Mine are all here. http://www.facebook.com/media/albums/?id=121645621244265 Most are in the 2011 Kids album but the most recent are in their own albums with parents as the abeam title.


----------



## rosti (Feb 1, 2011)

These are mine.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww...all are adorable..... :thumb:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Here are all of ours 

*Puff (the white doeling) **SOLD***









*Lost Prairie VL Heartbreaker AKA Moja **RETAINED***









*Lost Prairie Lonestar Legacy (cham doe white cute white marking on her face) **RETAINED** and her brother Darrell **SOLD***









*Gladiator **SOLD***









*Junie **RIP***









*Cha-Cha **SOLD***









*Lost Prairie Lonestar Legacy **RETAINED** and Rihanna **SOLD***









*A bucking we called Whitehead :laugh: **SOLD***









*Willis (Moja's brother) **SOLD***









*Moja about 20 min old*









*Willis playing*









*Sienna **SOLD***









*Lost Prairie Iris and her new owner Jessica *


----------



## JackMilliken (Jul 29, 2011)

All of them are beautiful! I especially like Moja's and Willis's markings


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Thanks  Moja is my favorite color ever!!! I LOVE BUCKSKIN!!!!!


----------



## Mini Goat Lover (May 4, 2011)

Here's my 2011 kids:


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Well I will see what pictures I can find...

This is Valentine and Buddy as soon as they were born. They were still a little wet.








This is Cashmere the day we got her. It was also after I gave her a bottle. Her ears straightened out on their own.








Little Hope








The proud family this was Paintball's first kid and Joy's too.








James which was Faith's baby








The older kids out eating. Velvet the traditional doe was one we bought.


----------



## JackMilliken (Jul 29, 2011)

Love all of them!


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

Those are some cuuuuutte kids! 

Weeellll you asked for it! 

Here are some..
Zinger








Mia & Halo









The trips Margo, Edith, & Agness








Edith, I retained her








Zeus( wether)








Cordi and her trips








Zues and his sister baby








Liza's quads









Well that's what I could find. Enjoy I sure did!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Aww MommaB  What cuties  I reallylike Edith, what a doll :greengrin: :drool:


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

Thanks! You had some cutie's too! my gosh those little tri colored ones!!  
Edith was very striking as a kid, unfortunately she faded to a soild creamy color. Kinda hard to explain?


----------



## JackMilliken (Jul 29, 2011)

They all are very flashy! I too like Edith's coloring best. Lol, the famous color change! We have had that happen lots before.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All.....are adorable............ :thumb:  :clap:


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

I love looking at babies! This is a great idea, because I'm sure I missed a ton of baby photos even as much as I try to keep up with new threads. Here are all of mine from this year:









Louis (Lew-ee) RIP and Pirate SOLD (whethers)









Firelight Ranch Compass Rose (Rosy) SOLD

















Firelight Ranch LadyNThe Water (Lady) SOLD









Tramp (whether) SOLD









All three siblings, cuz I adore this photo.


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Then we have:









"Westley" (whether) SOLD









Firelight Ranch TH Poppet SOLD









Firelight Ranch TH Patriot (Buckling) SOLD









"Rocket" (whether) SOLD









Firelight Ranch Liberty Belle SOLD

AND









Firelight Ranch Faery Lights RETAINED

And in October:


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

Cuties!!! I can't wait for more babies!!!


----------



## JackMilliken (Jul 29, 2011)

All of them are very flashy! Especially Patriot and Faery Lights!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Too cute.....  :thumb:


----------



## eliya (Nov 20, 2007)

You can see all my kids from this year here (and in the subfolders): http://s181.photobucket.com/albums/x29/ ... 11%20Kids/
But here are a few of my favorite pictures...
Indian Warrior:

















Indian Summer:









Frieda aka Glory:

















Amber:









Aurora Borealis:









Stockings:









Eclipse:

















Luna:









Nutmeg X Freedom









Bluebelle (doeling out of quads from a doe who has only ever had one doeling before this kidding where she had three girls!)
















Mountain Laurel aka Laurie (doeling out of quads from a doe who has only ever had one doeling before this kidding!)









Indian War Song









TrilliumxBeethoven









Pi (she was born on 3/14 - 'Pi day')









More pictures here:
http://s181.photobucket.com/albums/x29/ ... 11%20Kids/


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

Eliya--your goats are gorgeous!! I love nubians (what I consider to the the dairy equal to boers :greengrin: )

All of these babies are so perfect-we should all be so proud!

We only had one baby survive our very first kidding that was trips this summer. We have kept him--he is our goat "pride and joy" This is Burns Branch Black Magic--aka "Mojo"










I ended up bottle feeding a baby goat right off the bat--figured that I would maybe have to do that here and there though the years but nope--got slam dunked on my first try! LOL--no matter he is MORE than worth it (every late night hour of it too!) Here I am bleary eyed late one night--but he seems happy, hu??? LOL!










Here he is a few weeks ago--lil piglet!


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

I LOVE Mojo. I stalk him relentlessly when he appears in the threads haha. I think its his one white legs I love.

And Eliya, I love your babies! Such beautiful colors! And I love the names!  Everyone has such beautiful babies!!


----------



## eliya (Nov 20, 2007)

Mojo is beautiful!
Thanks DavyHollow and Burns Branch. I LOVE the MiniNubians. They are so fun and horribly cute. Like you said, the colors are a lot of fun too.


----------



## JackMilliken (Jul 29, 2011)

All of them are very nice! :thumb:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All are adorable...I love babies....... :thumb:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

I LOVE Indian Warrior! How cute is he!!!!     That is quite possibly the cutest baby goat I have ever seen


----------



## eliya (Nov 20, 2007)

Warrior has been the favorite of everyone who sees him. He is sooooo cute that he just steals your heart. He is now living in Maine and should sire some gorgeous kids. I hope I get to see pictures of his babies!


----------

